# Sticky  4th Annual Labor Day Ride!



## Polaris425

Well, it was brought to my attention (Thanks 08Beast) that it's about time to start discussing the 2012 MIMB Labor Day Ride. 

I've posted a poll of a few parks that are central to the south, so just vote for the one you would like to go to. 

Obviously I dont really have any control over this but, please, if you dont plan on attending then dont vote. If you live in Michigan and are voting, then, it isnt going to be fair the poll results. Now obviously if guys from up north want to get together for a ride of their own up there somewhere then by all means create a MIMB Northern Ride thread and ya'll get after it! Or if you REALLY are going to try to come down, then go for it, 08beast drives all the way down from WV each year so...

I tried to pick good parks (from our past and from listening to others) that are central to the southeast.


----------



## Stogi

www.msoffroad.com


----------



## 08beast

Well its still va lol. I'm not going to vote for one but given the distance I come I would like to go to one I haven't been to. So ccc and boggs and boulders is out for me unless there really the best park then I'm all for it.

Now let the plannin begin. :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Well, I've only been to MS Offroad once. But i did notice they have mostly trail riding. We rode around for 30 minutes before we found any mud. But the mud they have is nice. You can ride down the bank of the Pearl river, take a swim if you want, but don't try to ride across it, it gets deep. I'm up for anything. I dont know which to vote for, so I'm gonna hold off on voting for now.


----------



## wc4life21

I'm from Iowa and I voted just for the closest park to me so it makes it easier for me to come to this ride! I havent rode any parks listed.


----------



## Polaris425

Well I know there have been multiple rides, like the guys from Texas will usually get together and have their own MIMB labor day ride somewhere close to them, all of us in the south central area usually meet up, the east coast guys usually get together, so it's cool if you northern guy's want to all get together and have a ride too.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Been wanting to go to red creek bad. Tower trax is starting to get alittle dull. Need some variety


----------



## wc4life21

Polaris425, just looking for some help creating a thread for Midwest/Northern riders...Id really like to see how many people out there are within this region looking to get a ride this summer or maybe take a trip south! Any help would be great...thanks


----------



## rmax

voted for red creek , they have made several improvements in the past few months, but on a side note they normanly have a sponsored ride labor day an have a huge turn out, most cabins an camper spaces are reserved very early, so if its picked i would say we need to decide fairly soon so the members with campers, or needing motel rooms can have a chance in finding a place


----------



## DaveMK1

Yup they usually have a mudfest over that weekend and its packed! kinda makes it hard to find a spot to park then you'll find yourself inline waiting to go threw a mud hole. Unfortunately I won't be attending this year because the Coast Guard always feels its good idea to deploy me over labor day weekend. Missed this ride 2 years in a row, now going on 3 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## sloboy

Not voting Because I will be at work.


----------



## Polaris425

normally I dont put red creek on the list for that exact reason. It makes it too hard for our guys to actually get together and hang out a ride and enjoy themselves as much when the park is packed. Some like it better though and would rather go there instead, some are so hammered they couldnt care less....

I probably wont make this one this year either so it's ya'lls call. I've just always liked the less crowed parks.


----------



## 08beast

I'm all for the experiance and the chance to ride the trails more to my liking, lots of mud/waer riding. Now with my ol lady being pregnant and due in mid Oct its going to be tough to get there. Now after saying that, unless she having a really tough time i'm still coming. :rockn:.

On that note John you can't use the excuss you don't have a ride. I'll bring the rzr for ya to ride. So start saving up hoss.


----------



## wood butcher

come on now u gotta bring ur pregnant wife so we can make fun of her waddlin around in a mud hole


----------



## 08beast

Id imagine she won't let me get to far away lol. But she wouldn't ride much if any which would still leave a free seat.... unless u want to ride with her again. Ha. She still remembers takin u for a ride :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Coal Creek? Are you kidding me?

I'll leave my ATV at home and I'll see you guys on the trails in the Taco...it has A/C! lol

Voted!


----------



## rmax

only 15 post , i can not belive this


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

I'd like to come but Alabama is about as far as I want to drive. So thats where my vote goes.


----------



## tony1j

MS offroad says no alcohol allowed on premises and they dnot have any lodging on site. Our group will go almost where ever so count us in!


----------



## Polaris425

no alcohol doesnt bother me. prefer it actually lol... some people can ride and have a few and act normal. the other %85 cant. lol


----------



## J2!

I'm one of the few that can handle my alcohol, so that being said I hope it isn't there cause I pesonally won't go ride ANYWHERE that I can't enjoy an adult beverage !! LOL Come to think of it, I don't remember even one time since I've owned mine that I have ridden it without having cold beverages. LMAO


----------



## 2010Bruterider

MS Offroad advertises "No Alcohol", but they don't say anything about it. I've been there twice now, drinking both times. No issues. They did put a speed limit on the main road of 15mph cause they had too many crashs last year. The speed limit is enforced, but that's all. They had a ton of mud too. It had been raining all week prior to our ride. Like I said, anywhere is fine with me.

But since CCC is right down the road from me, I vote for CCC


----------



## tony1j

I agree, no alcohol = no TJ. although Polaris is right, there are quite a few that know how to ruin a good ride by not knowing how to handle their adult beverages!!


----------



## SuperATV

Coal Creek gets our vote!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

I personally love copiah creek. We went opening weekend this year and it was great! I vote either copiah creek or ms offroad! I can see a great video coming on from this!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I just got back from Red Creek Offroad, and I want to change my vote! Rmax has a great group of riders down there and the park is fantastic. Plenty of mud & flooded trails to ride down. Water riding like that was a lot of fun tonight. There are a lot of strong Brutes in that group and one loud as s Teryx on Outlaws. Thanks guys


----------



## rmax

2010Bruterider said:


> I just got back from Red Creek Offroad, and I want to change my vote! Rmax has a great group of riders down there and the park is fantastic. Plenty of mud & flooded trails to ride down. Water riding like that was a lot of fun tonight. There are a lot of strong Brutes in that group and one loud as s Teryx on Outlaws. Thanks guys


everyone was proud you came, an want to extend a welcome any time you want ,had a great time my self ,an sure
i can get my front bumper back to normal position by the next ride,that tree friday night was pretty solid an 1 fast stop,an sure the bruses an stuff will heal, we hope to have our club discount worked out by the next ride ,will not be much but every dollar helps, the owner was impressed by the size of the group we had there this past weekend , for the most part all of us were the locals, no one from north or central ms showed except you an al,if they had come would have been 30 or more bikes, we have the spot we were in plus 3 more reserved for the labor day weekend so there will be plenty of room. rmax BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ look for us on face book


----------



## 08beast

I'll value 2010bruterider opinion, we seem to like the same kinda riding. So we need to set a date for all the vote to be cast by so there be ample time for reservations to be made. Seems like red creek is prevailing currently by those that have voted, so how far in advance would reservations need to be made? Rmax you being local to the area what would you think?


----------



## rmax

we have already made ours , i would say we need to decide pretty quick , being local i usely drive back an forth each day, but i know its a twenty mi drive in any direction to get to motels , an they have opened another rv spot at r/c this yr, an a new place in perkinston for rvs , an a new motel in wiggins so there will be a few more options for those who need rooms an hook ups , we also got to take a look at the new mx, an flat track stuff they are building for the sport quads, like i said way eariler there will be 1 to 2k bikes there, but the size of the park that will be about 1 acre per bike


----------



## 08beast

Thank s for the quick response. If that's the case then something needs to be set. 

Just one big question though, how close is a good hospital to deliver a baby if the time happen to arrive?


----------



## Polaris425

well if we have the ride at Ms Offroad, one of the best womens hospitals in mississippi is just a short ride away, in jackson. A lot of my friends have had their babies there :bigok:


----------



## rmax

08beast said:


> Thank s for the quick response. If that's the case then something needs to be set.
> 
> Just one big question though, how close is a good hospital to deliver a baby if the time happen to arrive?


about 20 mi whatever direction ,scott county , 40mi farther to hattiesburg, 30 mi to the coast, some good facilitys down here plus life flight has the cords to r/c


----------



## 08beast

Lol that sounds good too. I'm not particular towards any park I just feel a decision needs to be made so we can get things organized. I'm trying my hardest to get things taken care of here so we can come but between the pregnant wife and trying to get a home on our land I'm pretty busy. Still planning on coming tho, just hoping more people are coming than are voting.


Come on people vote so we can figure this out!!!


----------



## 08beast

rmax said:


> about 20 mi whatever direction ,scott county , 40mi farther to hattiesburg, 30 mi to the coast, some good facilitys down here plus life flight has the cords to r/c





Cool thanks


----------



## rmax

for sure , come on guys get on the boat an vote, need to get location set


----------



## Polaris425

We may end up having 3 or 4 seperate ones again lol... 

Texas
Mississippi
Alabama
Tennessee
Georgia


----------



## rmax

with the price of fuel,an the traffic lobor day, it might be wise to have local meets


----------



## Polaris425

yeah I agree. not that I wouldnt love to all be in one park rolling 50+ MIMB people deep... lol


----------



## walker

have yall decided where yall going to have this thing at or what .. i have been known to come to show up at these events ...


----------



## Polaris425

Walker I talked to Flithy and TxDad about them organizing a Texas Ride... Obviously ya'll are more than welcome to show up wherever but, when gas is $4 and desiel is near $5... I figured we could organize several local rides to help out w/ expenses.


----------



## walker

was thinking of getting a friends gooseneck hual all of our 4 wheelers and chip in for fuel.. i can sleep in my truck..lol. yea filthy talked to me about a tx ride but we really havent hashed out any details ..


----------



## Polaris425

Well from the poll it looks like Red Creek.


----------



## filthyredneck

Main person I've talked to so far is TexasDAD, trying to decide which parks to put a poll up for....

And aside from that, Walker if you want to go that route I'm down long as I can get off work.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker

yea thats my main hang up is if i can get off work..


----------



## brute21

Ms offroad adventures in Jackson,ms middle of the state


----------



## Polaris425

brute21 said:


> Ms offroad adventures in Jackson,ms middle of the state


That's where I want to go lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

MS off-road is a nice park too. I don't really care where. I just like riding and hanging out with some cool people and drinking a few and riding some and drinking a few...

I need an axle paddle for a 02 Rancher.


----------



## wmredneck

I'm game for wherever but id prefer north or central MS. If we do that Anyone that comes from north or west Texas and wants to stay at my house the night before and ride over the next morning is more than welcome to. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Stimpy

I will be making my plans soon as y'all decide something lol.


----------



## walker

did rock bottoms close ???? i havent heard anyone riding there in awhile


----------



## Polaris425

nah it's still open. People still going. matter of fact I think the first CMR is there? I know there is a CMR race coming up there....


----------



## 08beast

I think we should make the end of april the deadline for the poll. What you think about that P.?


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds good to me.


----------



## 08beast

Only a few more days left to vote ppl so vote for the park you want to go to.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks like ya'll are goin to red creek!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Polaris425 said:


> Looks like ya'll are goin to red creek!


You got a new Rex man so what's this "y'all"? It should be "we" 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

I dont really like red creek. Lol.


----------



## 08beast

What the difference in Red creek and MS offroad that you don't like it? I'm trying to decide what the ol lady and I are going to do this year. I don't want to make the long trip for a crummy ride ya know.


----------



## Polaris425

I mean it's a good park lot's of people like it, especially the locals. I've only been once and, it wasnt anything special, cost is high. Camping kinda sucks from what I remember. Unless you fork out $$ for one of the cabins. Plus my wife and I's first anniversary is Oct. 1st so... I imagine I will be spending traveling money for that... So I probably wont make the ride this year either.


----------



## rmax

only 29 votes ,i can not belive it, o well for those that make it to red creek we will be in the camp ground off sandy creek rd. we have camper spots 10,11,12,13, reserved for the weekend, come by an have a sit an brew with us BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ, we should have a fairly large group riding,an welcome more to join in


----------



## DaveMK1

rmax said:


> only 29 votes ,i can not belive it, o well for those that make it to red creek we will be in the camp ground off sandy creek rd. we have camper spots 10,11,12,13, reserved for the weekend, come by an have a sit an brew with us BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ, we should have a fairly large group riding,an welcome more to join in


drink a beer for me and sling some mud for me also. Ill be deployed until Thanksgiving so ill miss it again this year.

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax

DaveMK1 said:


> drink a beer for me and sling some mud for me also. Ill be deployed until Thanksgiving so ill miss it again this year.
> 
> Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


 will do my friend ,sorry to hear about the deployment that sucks


----------



## walker

so were which park is winning


----------



## jctgumby

walker said:


> so were which park is winning


 
Red Creek


----------



## 08beast

Well I hate too say it but if red creek wins this year I doubt I will make it.I cal them a and ask of there cabins were booked which mean s no where nice to put the wife. Is there some where really close that's nice?


----------



## rmax

wiggins open a new motel this yr ,thats makes 2 in wig, there are also some rv parks around perkinston that offer cabins an trailers for rent


----------



## 08beast

How close is that?


----------



## rmax

you are looking at around a 20mi radius for anything , i am out of town now(perkinston) i will try to post some names an phone # of rv parks an motels when i get back, i feel fairly sure all the cabins an rv spots at red creek are already booked ,but it would not hurt to call an find out for sure


----------



## Polaris425

I've stayed at both the hotels in wiggins, the best western is pretty cheap & nice, that new one is a little high though.


----------



## 08beast

The price isn't my to concern. I just have to have something within a few miles cause at the time of the ride my wife will be 34 to 35 weeks pregnant


----------



## 2010Bruterider

She's hardcore if she's thinking about coming down. That's REALLY pregnant. I know you won't come without her, but 20hrs on the road is gonna be tough. God bless her, you found a good one.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 08beast

Yep shes a trooper. She had a blast last year and wishes she could do more riding. Seems like everything is to far away for me to be content.


----------



## redrumredrum89

red creek red creek red creek


----------



## rmax

Polaris425 said:


> I've stayed at both the hotels in wiggins, the best western is pretty cheap & nice, that new one is a little high though.


they have 3 now ,just opened a new 1 this yr


----------



## Polaris425

^ yeah that's the one we stayed in. Bout 8 or 9 months ago


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So just to be clear, this ride is June 29th to July 1? July 4th is on a wednesday this year, so the weekend ride could be the weekend after, i guess. Redcreekoffroad dot com is advertising it's July 4th weekend as the 29th-1st, and I'm just trying to nail it down.


----------



## Polaris425

LABOR DAY. Not 4th of July.......... Labor day is in September. lol Old age setting in on you?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I know right? Brainfart is all i can come up with. I'm excited about riding with you guys, and I've been on the web today goofing off at work, and I got my wires crossed. Labor day ride, Sept. Must reboot...


----------



## Polaris425

haha... Your just so anxious to ride you want to move it to next week. I understand that!! :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

no hes just itchin to see the beast 300 im buildin


----------



## Polaris425

Ah... as we all are :rockn:


----------



## creepinthedeep

Red Creek has my vote. I'll be there this weekend.


----------



## wood butcher

well im just about ready for labor day weekend. red creek is gonna be packed, there is a big mudfest event. i went 4 or 5 yrs ago and had a blast . its gonna be one big party


----------



## 08beast

Dang I hate tosay this but seems I won't make it this year. To many thing going on. Hope you guys have a blast and take plenty of pics.


----------



## Polaris425

We understand buddy. You got a little one to focus on!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Jon you gonna make this ride? Its been on my mind for a couple days now (since Walker stuck it there!) Trying to figure out how far itd be from my casa, definitely not a sure thing for me but i'd love to make it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sorry to hear you won't make it Kevin. I completely understand though. Take care of the Misses and the little mudder to be. I'll have a cold one for ya!


----------



## Polaris425

I doubt I will make this one this year either. To be completely honest I hate big crowds, and crowded parks, and RCOR already has a big ride planned that weekend which means it will be slam packed. So you wont find me there. Or Any park for that matter on a big ride weekend.


----------



## 08beast

2010Bruterider said:


> Sorry to hear you won't make it Kevin. I completely understand though. Take care of the Misses and the little mudder to be. I'll have a cold one for ya!


 
I'll make up for it next year bud. Ya'll take plenty of pics and vids.


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> I doubt I will make this one this year either. To be completely honest I hate big crowds, and crowded parks, and RCOR already has a big ride planned that weekend which means it will be slam packed. So you wont find me there. Or Any park for that matter on a big ride weekend.


come on now .. put your big boy undies on and go play...lol


----------



## rmax

well its almost here , how many plan to make it out 
note to all; george county has been play hell out there on the county road, they will not come in the park ,but will set up road blocks ,an make you dump your adult bevs,if they can see them,along with a ticket. so keep them out of sight. stone county will be inside the park ,but they will not mess with you ,they are just there to handle trouble ,if it starts. not trying to scare anyone off, just a heads up for those that come


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ricky, when are y'all going? Friday evening or sat morning? I'm still planning to come. I can come Friday if you guys are gonna be there. I'm looking forward to it.

To the Batcave!


----------



## rmax

al an betty will probly get there thursday afternoon, or early friday morning, i will be going out there friday morning ,we useally try to ride fri night, we will be in the same camper spot as before ,so just come on out when you can ,if no one is around ,we will be checking back at the camper once in a while ,to see who has showed up , 
see you there ,is your son in law going to be able to make this ride


----------



## 2010Bruterider

He's working that weekend, so it'll just be me. Right now, I'm planning on being there Friday afternoon.


----------



## rmax

see you then


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Red creek's facebook says "mudfest" Labor Day ride cancelled/reschedulled.. and the park closed this weekend... What now? Whats everybody gonna do?


----------



## jctgumby

Cooterville!!! LoL


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I won't make Cooterville. I don't feel up to the drive. Have fun, I'm sure there is plenty of water. Haha

To the Batcave!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I retrack my last post. I WILL be driving to cooterville! I'm about to pull out headed that way. Y'all come on...

To the Batcave!


----------



## jctgumby

When will you be there? I should be there just before 10 am and the guys from Southern Mudd Junkies should be too far behind me.


----------



## Jodygirlms

Where is cooterville


----------



## Polaris425

I think it's around Delhi, La..


----------



## bigblackbrute

It's south of Delhi in the tensa swamp 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## jctgumby

Well I wanted thank everyone that came out. The "Southern Mudd Junkies" also 2010Brute and RMax. I am sorry I had to leave a little early (I took on water up the exhaust). I got towed back to the front by an awesome looking Red Polaris Sportman. Now for the difficult news for me to share. 

After getting the brute loaded up and pulling out something just wasnt feeling right with my body. Turns out I was having a heart attack. I am lying in the ICU at Glenwood Medical Center in West Monroe right this moment. I was told that the doctor worked a miracle and I am lucky that I am still alive. It has been quite the emotional roller coaster today. 

Please keep me in your prayers.


----------



## walker

Dayum glad your ok. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## rmax

same hear jt ,we were looking for you on the trails ,hope all goes well for you ,looking forward to seeing you agian


----------

